# Crown molding prices...again.



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I have read and re-read all the old posts concerning this but still would like your imput.
Here's the scenario:
Already at the clients home doing other work.
No furniture to move.
8' ceilings
122 linear feet of 3 5/8 stain grade molding @ $1.25/ft.
Sanded, primed, scuffed and painted with 2 coats paint
Wall color is rose, crown is white, so I masked under all the molding to paint and caulk.
2 rooms with a total of 17 miters, no splices, a couple of 22.5*'s
All corners/ceilings fairly square
2 guys who do crown 1-2 times a year (just enough to take a while to get back into the groove)
I won't say how long it took because according to what I've read, it really doesn't matter.
End result was good and it made an overwhelming difference in the room.
Mid-Atlantic, lake-front-high-end home.
Finley...what would you charge these days? 
Anyone else?
Thanks.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Robie said:


> I have read and re-read all the old posts concerning this but still would like your imput.
> Here's the scenario:
> Already at the clients home doing other work.
> No furniture to move.
> ...


About $1050.00 in CT. That would be my price for a 4" poplar crown that I milled myself. I would have primed and painted in the shop and then puttied and touched up in the field.


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

OH +Labor+Mat.=price

When is somebody going to get this?


----------



## Paragon (Jul 22, 2007)

Hello all!

I too am just getting going in business for myself and enjoy these sites. 

I don't want to get too cocky or talk out of turn because I always respect the opinions of others whether they are old or new in the field.

I just want to offer some defense for the new guys such as myself to the old guys or guys who think they are old.

One of the hardest things about this job is estimating AS WE ALL KNOW! LOL.

I get the equation of OH+Labor+Materials= price 

BUT there is also the fact that we all start somewhere and so this equation sometimes seems a little bit scary to just guess at. We all ask ourselves when we just start, "am I fair in my pricing?" or "am I way overpriced?" The fact is even though it might take a newbie a little longer to do something they have to know what a reasonable going price is for what they are doing. We as fellow tradesmen have to allow each other to feed off the "experiences" of others and get a good idea of all of the factors involved.

So to keep a long story short please just turn back the clock a ittle and remember what it was like when you first started and then maybe offering a little insight to the "new" guy might not seem so bad.

I appreciate all of your inputs advice and insight! it is an invaluable tool to look at and ponder is my price fair considering MY OH+MATERIALS+LABOR.

Thanks again to all you veterans of the trade your advice is priceless!


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Gordo said:


> OH +Labor+Mat.=price
> 
> When is somebody going to get this?


<thumps Gordo in the head> You forgot markup and profit.


----------



## al10fred1081 (Feb 9, 2008)

6-6.50 L/ft labor+materials....... should be about 1000 total.

Alex

edit: +10% if they wanna watch +20% if they wanna help +30% if they worked on it before


----------



## Royal-T (Feb 6, 2008)

Add 60% if some jackass uses bailing wire to hold anything other than a drop cieling


----------



## al10fred1081 (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL no S#$%. 

Tom and I tore a door out and the only thing holding it in was a lolley column with bailing wire around it and twisted over some roofing nails nailed to the back of a door jamb, then the cove casing was nailed back to back with no nailers behind it. circa 1968. we know this because the newspaper stuffed in the electrical box (box was mounted to the cove casing, newspaper was stuffed right to the back of the live double switch. evidently there was a draft) was dated 1968.


----------

